# Parentheses mini 2nd



## Dan0h (Jan 9, 2021)

Finished this up over the week. My 2nd mini build. I went with a 1590bb for this one and love it. Also went with a matched pair of 1N695s for the octave. Completely different than my last one using 5817s, not good or bad just different. I prefer it. I noticed that even my TI chips when swapped between the two pedals sounded different in each one. My guess the variances in all the other components causes this.


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 9, 2021)

Nice build!

I have parts on the way for this and came by a few different diodes to match for the octave. How would you characterize the difference between the 1n695s and the 5817s? I have 5817s as an option for mine . . . .

I know I am asking for an opinion - I promise I'll hold you blameless.


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 9, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> Nice build!
> 
> I have parts on the way for this and came by a few different diodes to match for the octave. How would you characterize the difference between the 1n695s and the 5817s? I have 5817s as an option for mine . . . .
> 
> I know I am asking for an opinion - I promise I'll hold you blameless.


The best thing to do is to socket them and try all of the matched pairs you have. I did not socket only because I knew I was going to build two pedals and do different diodes in each. They honestly both rule! The 695s have a nice mid bump and the 5817s have a more lower end gated chop to them. If that makes any sense. And of course this is all relative to the variations in all the components in the pedal as well. I noticed both pedals even though using identical parts, outside of the diodes, sound pretty different even when the octave is turned all the way down. I believe the two TI chips I have sound different from each other as well even though they are from the same manufacturer.


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 9, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> The best thing to do is to socket them and try all of the matched pairs you have. I did not socket only because I knew I was going to build two pedals and do different diodes in each. They honestly both rule! The 695s have a nice mid bump and the 5817s have a more lower end gated chop to them. If that makes any sense. And of course this is all relative to the variations in all the components in the pedal as well. I noticed both pedals even though using identical parts, outside of the diodes, sound pretty different even when the octave is turned all the way down. I believe the two TI chips I have sound different from each other as well even though they are from the same manufacturer.


Thanks for weighing in. I bought only one board but have parts enough for a second pedal, including a second IC chip. My interest sonically is better low end response overall as that is what I do, and I intend to put bass through this. I may start with a pair of 5817s just to see how it goes.


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 9, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> Thanks for weighing in. I bought only one board but have parts enough for a second pedal, including a second IC chip. My interest sonically is better low end response overall as that is what I do, and I intend to put bass through this. I may start with a pair of 5817s just to see how it goes.


5817 all the way. Don’t even mess with the 695s if you are running bass. My thoughts.


----------



## jnfpbenjamin (Jan 30, 2021)

***First-time builder, please be patient***

I'm working on a parentheses rn myself, and I keep hearing about "matching the forward voltage" on the octave diodes. I got far enough to figure out how to test them on a multimeter, but I'm curious about how close they have to be to bring out a solid octave effect.

I've got two pairs of diodes that are pretty close:

5817's (Can't remember the values, but it's <0.002 V difference)
1N270 Ge (0.271 V & 0.274 V)

Is that a close enough range to get the octave or should I order another 15 ? lol

Also, any opinions on either set ?


Thanks big time !


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 30, 2021)

jnfpbenjamin said:


> ***First-time builder, please be patient***
> 
> I'm working on a parentheses rn myself, and I keep hearing about "matching the forward voltage" on the octave diodes. I got far enough to figure out how to test them on a multimeter, but I'm curious about how close they have to be to bring out a solid octave effect.
> 
> ...


That should be good. Find a third diode that is nowhere near that one, then socket them and compare the differences between closely matched and not closely matched.


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 30, 2021)

jnfpbenjamin said:


> ***First-time builder, please be patient***
> 
> I'm working on a parentheses rn myself, and I keep hearing about "matching the forward voltage" on the octave diodes. I got far enough to figure out how to test them on a multimeter, but I'm curious about how close they have to be to bring out a solid octave effect.
> 
> ...


Same as the other Dan said. Sockets are the best way to easily test and hear the differences. Also that’s way close enough considering that DMMs are not always 100%. Having made one with the 5817s and one with 695s I could hear a difference between them. Everyone has their own preference as to what sounds best though.


----------



## jnfpbenjamin (Jan 31, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> Same as the other Dan said. Sockets are the best way to easily test and hear the differences. Also that’s way close enough considering that DMMs are not always 100%. Having made one with the 5817s and one with 695s I could hear a difference between them. Everyone has their own preference as to what sounds best though.


Awesome, thanks to the both of you for the advice. Got some sockets on the way there now !


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 12, 2021)

UPDATE: I swapped out the OP07 ic with an original LM308 chip and Holy Shit. I might be drunk with unicorn dust but this pedal is a completely different beast now.


----------

